# Appling County



## DCarter001 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just a quick post about the activity in Appling County.  I've been able to get home a few times in the past two weeks and actually managed to take my bow out for a couple short hunts.  I got to hunt Friday and Saturday afternoons last week.  I did not get into the woods until nearly dark each day.  In the two total hours I managed to hunt, I saw 6 deer.  Two sets of does/fawns and a couple "I don't knows".  Nothing presented a shot, but I came away from the weekend feeling pretty good about this season.
Any other reports from down around Appling/Jeff Davis counties?
DC


----------



## georgia_hunter (Oct 3, 2006)

So far this season I have seen more deer just sitting and looking then I did all of last year. I hunted Sat and had a doe and 3 Eight's walk out togther ( out of range ofcourse), so I'm hoping it's gonna be a good year.


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 4, 2006)

GH,
Have you been in Bullard Creek any this year?  I live in Brunswick now, but am from the north end of Appling County.  I tried to hunt off the river a few weeks ago and ran out of water before I could get to my old spot.  I'll be hunting it the second weekend of the season.
DC


----------



## georgia_hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm going there for muzzleloader this weeknd. I also hunt of the river. I went before bow season and shot two hogs with my .17, so I'm gonna try it there again and hopefully get some more pork. I have not looked at the river stage but I think it is high enough for a 35 hp or smaller to get down. I'll know after thursday evening.


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 5, 2006)

We've got two boats, a 14' jon boat with a 25 tiller and a 17' carolina skiff with a 90.  I've actually managed to get into more shallow water with the skiff because it has such a wide bottom.  The jon boat sits a lot lower so I end up churning sand sooner.  The jb is a lot easier to turn in the currents than that big skiff.
I won't be back in town until opening weekend.  I'll follow up the next weekend in BC since it is open.  I wish you the best this weekend.
DC


----------

